# Event: VW-Audi Club Norwegen 2007 Show and Track Event



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of our most illustrious moderators (not to mention one of the most knowlegable members of this forum), Per Lindgren has photographed and shared with us a gallery of very impressive cars seen at this year's 2007 Show and Track Event from the VW-Audi club Norwegen. In case the blister-fendered Audi 90 (4000 to those of us in America) isn't enough to tempt you, we highly suggest you click the link and check out the report and the rest of the gallery.
More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Event: VW-Audi Club Norwegen 2007 Show and Track Event ([email protected])*

George, you're making me blush here...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Event: VW-Audi Club Norwegen 2007 Show and Track Event (PerL)*









So Per, when are you going to do a blister fender conversion (see above) to your 80 notchback coupe?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Event: VW-Audi Club Norwegen 2007 Show and Track Event ([email protected])*

You must be drunk, I dont have a "notchback coupe", my 80 is a 4-door.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Event: VW-Audi Club Norwegen 2007 Show and Track Event (PerL)*

I swear I remember you saying you picked up an 80 2-door quattro. Modding one of those rare cars may be sacrilege, but I swear I remember you saying you picked one up.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Event: VW-Audi Club Norwegen 2007 Show and Track Event ([email protected])*

Nope, that wasnt me, unfortenately


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice pictures Per! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Too bad I couldn't attend due to school...








That 90 quattro features a pretty good engine too!










_Modified by WAUOla at 11:22 AM 5/30/2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

What's under the hood?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's a 3B 20VT. He lists the specs as follows: Eagle H-profile rods with ARP bolts, low comp pistons, polished stock crank, new bearings, 7A cams, Furans header, Turbonetics Super 60 AR68, turbonetics wastegate, 3" downpipe, home made catch tank, 500 cc injectors and self made 3" stainless exhaust system. S2 suspension, with RS2 calipers and S8 326 mm brake discs.
Here's a "before" pic








More pics here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

That's sweet.


----------

